# FET - 2ww cabin fever...help!



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

hi,
i am totally new to this website, but almost 3 years into my fertility journey.  i have been afraid to look for support on here...i guess i was scared it might make things worse.  which is weird, because when i was having problems with my back a few years ago, the support of an online forum was invaluable.  so i thought i would give this a try.  i know there are loads of amazingly knowledgeable people out there and i would really appreciate any advice you can offer...


i had a FET last thursday.  had ICSI in december 2009, developed mild OHSS and produced 24 eggs so clinic policy was a freeze-all.  i was devastated at the time, but glad now for the time to recover...the OHSS was horrible!  we ended up with 8 good frosties.  had 2 transferred in March 2010 (BFN); two transferred in April 2010 (BFN only 9 days after transfer); moved (escaped) to the USA for 11 months and kept trying the natural way (husband doesn't have enough swimmers, still, apparently!).  back to the UK 2 months ago and eagerly had FET number 3.  felt so positive about it this time...everything about the process of the transfer and the place i was in emotionally was 100 times better.  in reflection, having an FET while packing up a life and moving countries is not a great idea...stress levels were unbelievable!  12 days after FET number 3, we were hit with disappointment.  and actually a big surprise...we really thought it had worked this time.  i had had acupuncture and progesterone support and felt like we'd pulled out all the stops, but it still hadn't worked   


we thought about taking a wee break before thawing our last 2, but i am not working at the moment and it seemed like the ideal time to have one last shot.  all our FETs have been natural cycle with no drugs at all.  i have variable cycle lengths - from 28-35 days, but have always been able to detect my LH surge.  so we went for it - i surged on easter sunday and our last two embryos were transferred 4 days later.  one was a 7B and one was a 5C (A is the best quality in our clinic).  we are hopeful about them both, but especially the 7, as i think that is the biggest we have had so far...


i am opting for total bed/sofa rest for a few days and that's kinda how i ended up on here...i am so bored!!  granted the wonderful royal wedding was a great distraction yesterday, but now i don't know what to do!  i have watched all our dvd boxsets and read all my new books.  i am usually a very busy person, so am struggling to sit still.  any advice?!  husband is coping by disappearing to the golf course, so i think i am a bit lonely too.


can anyone offer any other lifestyle things i could try to improve chances of implantation?  i have been eating 5 brazil nuts a day (they taste like the ground   ) and 1/5 of a pineapple (including the core) each day too.  seems all a bit excessive at times, but if there's a chance it might help, then surely it's worth it?  does anyone have any other tips?  i had acupuncture straight after the transfer while still in the hospital and have another appointment next week.  oh and i am back on the progesterone too...


thank you for 'listening' to my story...writing this has actually been really helpful   


jess x


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi Jess,


Glad you decided to join up, this site can really help support you and answer questions, fear, worries etc.  It also helps with the overwhelming feelings of isolation on this journey.  Thank you for sharing your story!  Sorry about your BFN's,   the disappointment is indescribable.  I saw the title of your post and identified straight away - I am experiencing cabin fever already and for me it's only day 2 since ET!  I have similar experience with having a freeze all cycle due to horrible OHSS which resulted in me getting fluid in my lungs and am on my 3rd FET since then (all constructed cycles).  I really hope this time it works for you and you get your long awaited positive result.  I'm afraid I have no advice about 2ww other than to relax and do as little as possible.  But I can understand how you feel because I am usually SO busy and it takes a lot to slow right down.  At the moment my DH is not letting me do anything and it's v.frustrating.  But he's back to work next week so I'll be left to my own devices.  I'm doing the brazil nut and pineapple thing too and feel the same as you that it's worth a try.  It sounds like with the acupuncture and everything - you've done as much as you possibly could.  My prayers    and positive vibes      are with you.  All the best, EllieB xx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

hi ellieb!
thank you for replying!  i can't tell you how comforting it is to hear from someone else in a similar situation.  i have offloaded loads on my friends and family over the past few years and, as understanding as many of them have been, it's not the same as speaking to someone who is actually going through the off-road baby journey themselves.


i hope you are managing the boredom ok!  i think the beautiful weather is making it worse for me...we live in a 3rd floor flat with lots of stairs and no garden and a walk to the nearby park didn't seem to fit with total bed rest!  today is 3DPT for me so we have booked a sneaky groupon deal and are off for a night in a lovely hotel in the country (hopefully with a big garden to sit outside in!).  i am hoping the change of scene will help the time go quicker.  not so sure i will enjoy watching DH make the most of the spa facilities (i am guessing, swimming, sauna and jacuzzi are out the question for me as i am supposed to be keeping body temperature even, on the advice of the acupuncturist).


i am munching on my pineapple core as i type...it seems to get a little easier to chew by day 4!  i read somewhere that it is best to eat it on an empty stomach...not sure if you had heard that, but whatever might help...


thank you so much for the prayers and positive vibes.  sending lots back your way too         when are you due to test?  i have an appointment back at the hospital on thurs 12th.  have never made it that far before though.  maybe this will be the one!....


let me know how you get on!
thanks again,
jess xx


----------

